# Home networking problem with 2 routers on the same landline



## maxcelt

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a problem I have with my home network. You see I have 2 computers one in my room and one in my kitchen. The problem is that the 2 computers are too far away from each other to recieve wireless connection off of one router and anyway one of the computers hasn't got a wireless card. 

I've got it working so that one computer is getting the internet from one router which is connected to the phone point in my room, and the other is getting the internet off of another router in the kitchen, which is connected to another phone point too. The internet is being provided by the same internet provider to both routers. 

The problem is that when both the computer in the kitchen and my own computer in my room are trying to recieve the internet at the same time neither actually gets to go on to the net, and it is as if they are both are blocking each other from getting on!! The makes of both routers are Netopia routers. 

Can anyone help me to resolve the problem. I want to be able to let both computers be on the internet at the same time from the same phone line using 2 different routers.

Any help would be much appriciated!!


----------



## johnb35

You can't do it that way unless you pay for 2 different ip addresses from your dsl company.  How are you getting internet from your phone line from 2 places without using 2 dsl modems???


----------



## mackoko

i would recommend you 'd better use an access point to extend your wireless connectivity. its not possible to connect 2 router in the same phone line unless it was configured by your isp provider.


----------



## maxcelt

johnb35 said:


> You can't do it that way unless you pay for 2 different ip addresses from your dsl company.  How are you getting internet from your phone line from 2 places without using 2 dsl modems???



The phone line is connected all around the house like any normal house. I simply have an ADSL router in my room which i connect to the phone line and then i simply connect the lan cable to the router and connect to the net through it!
The same is done in the kitchen. There is a phone point down there too and it has a router aswell. The same is done here as is in my own room. The problem is that when both the kitchen computer and the computer in my room try to connect at the same time it won't work on either computer. It has to be one computer or the other!
Is there any way around this so that I can enable both computers to access the internet concurrently??


----------



## maxcelt

mackoko said:


> i would recommend you 'd better use an access point to extend your wireless connectivity. its not possible to connect 2 router in the same phone line unless it was configured by your isp provider.



How do you recommend I approach this problem? I won't be fit to afford a seperate broadband connection into the house for my own room and as I mentioned in my first post the wireless of both routers isin't strong enough to reach both places i.e. my room and the kitchen concurrently!


----------



## mackoko

well since you've said you have an additional router its better you purchase a separate broadband connection.


----------



## maxcelt

mackoko said:


> well since you've said you have an additional router its better you purchase a separate broadband connection.



Is that the only solution?? I really can't afford another broadband connection!! I heard that there is possibly some way of hacking the router to allow for this kind of thing?? Is this true or is it a myth??


----------



## mackoko

connect your 2nd router to the 1st router. disable the dhcp of the 2nd router. your 2nd router will serve as a switch. but you might need a long cable depending on where you want to place the 2nd router.


----------



## maxcelt

mackoko said:


> connect your 2nd router to the 1st router. disable the dhcp of the 2nd router. your 2nd router will serve as a switch. but you might need a long cable depending on where you want to place the 2nd router.



Ok that's one way of doing it I suppose but seriously man I'm away upstairs compared to where the computer in the kitchen is!! The long cable wouldn't really be accecptable in my house!! I realise I'm being a bit of a pest about this but I can't honestly believe that one phone line can't serve 2 computers at once!! Like you can have 2 computers connected into the one router and work the internet at the same time but you can't have two routers in one house connected to the one phone line working simultaneously? Somethings gotta be wrong there do you not think?


----------



## johnb35

maxcelt said:


> Ok that's one way of doing it I suppose but seriously man I'm away upstairs compared to where the computer in the kitchen is!! The long cable wouldn't really be accecptable in my house!! I realise I'm being a bit of a pest about this but I can't honestly believe that one phone line can't serve 2 computers at once!! Like you can have 2 computers connected into the one router and work the internet at the same time but you can't have two routers in one house connected to the one phone line working simultaneously? Somethings gotta be wrong there do you not think?



I repeat my question. how are you getting online in the kitchen without an additional modem?  You would need another modem in front of the router in the kitchen to get online. If you are saying all you have in the kitchen is a regular phone jack, there is no way you can get internet to your router that way.  Or do you have a network jack in your kitchen?(wire from your router going to your kitchen to another router?) your setup don't make sense.  i don't think you are describing your setup correctly.


----------



## maxcelt

johnb35 said:


> I repeat my question. how are you getting online in the kitchen without an additional modem?  You would need another modem in front of the router in the kitchen to get online. If you are saying all you have in the kitchen is a regular phone jack, there is no way you can get internet to your router that way.  Or do you have a network jack in your kitchen?(wire from your router going to your kitchen to another router?) your setup don't make sense.  i don't think you are describing your setup correctly.



My house is wired so that there is a phone point in both the kitchen and in my room. I have a basic phone line running from the phone point in the kitchen to the ADSL router in the kitchen, and then I just connect a lan cable from the router to the computer itself. The same is done in my room only with a different ADSL router. 

Thats the best I can describe it to you! ADSL routers have there own built in modems don't they? That's what I've been led to believe. They are built to accept a phone line coming into them where as a DSL router only accepts a RJ-25 cable! Correct me if I'm wrong! I'm not trying to be smart cause this is a big issue in my house and I'm really trying to get it sorted out in the cheapest and quickest way possible!!


----------



## johnb35

Thats why both pc's can't get online at same time. you only have one IP address assigned.  You will either have to use one router and connect the second pc to it or you will have to pay for 2 ip addresses to get internet at both places.


----------



## mackoko

i think its not a house. he's probably living in a mansion that's why.


----------



## maxcelt

Thank you all for helping me with the problem. I think for now I'll just have to run some long cat5 cables to and from the one router. Hopefully I will be fit to solve this problem with a booster to boost the wireless signal and get it to work that way.

Thank's again for everyones help!


----------



## roger

i have similar problem. what i did is to get a longer range wifi router to connect to my dsl modem supplied by my provider. then i connected it to a rather long LAN cable and experiment several location in the house to best serve all the rooms. then finally i cut the LAN cable to the exact length that serve that final location. i have no problem since.


----------

